# Double wide with a leak



## ironhat (May 27, 2009)

I have a double wide that I use as a cabin.  It's only three years old but it has developed an internal leak in the skylight in the bathroom.  I'm guessing that it's condensation but if it's not then I'm afraid that it will rot out the plywood decking.  Questions:  
1)  If I protect it by asphalting it up under the shingles how do I drain the water the out from between the panels?  
2)  Drill weep holes in the bottom? 
3)  Then, how do I block the insects from coming into the holes?  Screen?
4)  How do I evaporate out the water?

Well, what 'cha think?
Chiz


----------



## inspectorD (May 28, 2009)

condensation should usually only happen when you take a shower in the summer months. But to make sure, get up there with the hose to find out what is happenin. 
If it is the shingles, fix the leak and turn on the heat in the room, that will dry it out.


----------



## ironhat (May 28, 2009)

Maybe I'm not making myself clear so, let's try this.  There is water trapped between the bubble and the and the inside glass.  I need to get it out and seal the leak.  I understand how to seal the leak and the hose is for detecting it but how do I get the puddle out of there?


----------



## inspectorD (May 29, 2009)

Well that does help. Is the bubble plastic? I am assuming that it is.
Drill it out at the bottom and make a weep hole if you have to. 
Then save some money for a new one when you can, they are made to be throw aways if it is what I am thinking it is.
Hope that helps.


----------



## ironhat (May 29, 2009)

Thanks, inspector D.  I wondered if that would void the warranty -LOL!!  Yea, throw away "homes", for sure.  Time is of the essence.  It's raining hard here and if it gets to crtain level I fear seepage into the plywood sheating on the roof and into the interior.  Could this happen or is it unreasonable to think that way?

Chiz


----------



## inspectorD (May 31, 2009)

Anything is possible. But I always look to head things off before they become a larger project.:help:
Good Luck, let us know how it turns out.:


----------

